# DIY KIT or PLANS for LCR Towers



## foraye (Jun 16, 2008)

I've been reading for a while, trying to find a more dynamic front speaker setup for my Media Room.

I play a lot of music as well as movies. My current Speakers are Mirage OM9 and OM-C2 centers. The have great detail but lack punch...not technical terms but you get the idea. 

Can I get some suggestions on where to start looking for large DIY MTM/ 3 Way towers that a Noob can get his hand around. I have no hardware or software to design my own X-over or enclosure, but I'm willing to learn. For reference I think the Utopia towers are a bit much for me at this point!

Thanks

My Build Thread


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

There are a lot of good designs out there. Start by looking at
www.zaphaudio.com
www.htguide.com


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

I have designed a very fine center speaker and mains, but my mains are probably more than what you are looking for. If you want to try your hands on building a center speaker that really delivers, I have all of the driver information, dimensions, and crossover specifications on my website. www.speakerhobby.com. This speaker is rather expensive to build as the Davis Kevlar drivers are $200 each. Several members of the SoundSplinter DIY Houston group came over for one of our meetings and we held an audition of my system and one of the members posted a very nice comment that I cut and pasted on the first page of my site about the center speaker. The cost of my design is free.

As far as the two mains you will need, I find www.audiogon.com carries a wide variety of mostly high end speakers and other equipment that folks are selling. These usually come from the upper class people who are upgrading and these items usually average about 1/2 of their original selling price and have been well taken care of if you need a ready built speaker.

Have fun,
Mike


----------



## foraye (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to reply guys.

Mike, I did scan through your site earlier...very nice work. I did come across this DIY Kit AUDIOLOGIC, and was wondering what you thought about them. They offer kits from baffles to compete cabinets with X-over assembled.

Hdd..thanks for the links I'll take a look.

Thanks again.


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

Foraye,

It looks like something that fits your bill....

The drivers they are recommending look above average, and the price of the project (plans) are reasonable enough.

It looks like they have been around for a couple of years and have worked hard with several audio heads together to come out with a decent design.

It seems like I've seen some of Ric Blevins work before and he is an acomplished cabinet maker.

If you have any problems with their product, I would venture to say you would get immediate response from them.

From what you first posted, I think these would suit you fine.

Mike


----------



## foraye (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks again Mike...


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

Anytime.... ::bigsmile:


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Try the RS 3way here http://www.htguide.com/forum/forumdisplay.php4?f=39


----------



## foraye (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks Buggers...I have come across quite a few good designs lately...now to get started!


----------



## foraye (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm settling on the Statement setup by Jim Holtz and Curt Campbell. I'll start a new thread here when I begin.


----------

